# "غوغل سكاي".. آداة للسفر الافتراضي عبر الفضاء



## قلم حر (23 أغسطس 2007)

غوغل سكاي".. آداة للسفر الافتراضي عبر الفضاء
1406 (GMT+04:00) - 23/08/07






قد يتمكن المتصفح من مشاهدة انفجارات كونية
------------------------​*بنسلفانيا، الولايات المتحدة (CNN) --باستخدام آخر الأدوات التي أنتجتها شركة غوغل، قد يتمكن متصفح شبكة الإنترنت من طرق "أبواب الجنة" باستخدام الفأرة الإلكترونية الموصلة بجهاز الكمبيوتر خاصته، فالأداة الجديدة، التي تعرف بـ "غوغل سكاي" تمكن المتصفح من السفر عبر الفضاء من خلال شاشة الكمبيوتر.*
فقد أعلنت الشركة، التي تتخذ من بنسلفانيا مقراً لها، أنه من خلال "غوغل سكاي" يمكن للمرء متابعة الأجسام الصغيرة الطائرة في الفضاء، بالإضافة إلى النجوم والكواكب، وجميعها تأتي من مرصد الفضاء "هابل" ومصادر أخرى.
وقال ليور رون، مدير المنتجات في غوغل: "عبر العمل مع عدد من أهم الخبراء الرائدين في مجال الفضاء، تمكنا من تحويل غوغل إيرث إلى مرصد فضائي افتراضي."
وأضاف رون قائلاً: "وبالإضافة إلى مشاهدة الكواكب والنجوم قد يتمكن المتصفحون من رؤية انفجار كوني مباشر"، كما ذكرت وكالة الأسوشيتد برس.
من جانبه قال أندرو كونولي، أستاذ علم الفلك في جامعة واشنطن، إن هناك العديد من البرامج الأخرى التي يمكن من خلالها مشاهدة الكواكب والنجوم، إلا أن "غوغل سكاي" يمتلك خصائص أكثر منها بكثير.
ويتكون "غوغل سكاي" من جزيئات تعرف باسم "تيرابايت"، والتي يمكن للواحدة منها أن تخزن معلومات تتسع لمليون كتاب.
وللتمكن من استخدام "غوغل سكاي"، يجب على المتصفح تحميل النسخة الجديدة من البرنامج، عبر موقع http://earth.google.com والذي يعمل على مختلف أنظمة التشغيل مثل مايكروسوفت، وأبل، ولينوكس.
يذكر أن البرنامج الحالي من "غوغل إيرث" يحتوي على خاصية مشاهدة سطح كوكب المريخ والقمر، عبر موقعه الإلكتروني على شبكة الإنترنت.


----------



## †السريانيه† (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: "غوغل سكاي".. آداة للسفر الافتراضي عبر الفضاء*

ميرسي موضوع مفيد ومهم جداا 
الرب يباركك​


----------



## قلم حر (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: "غوغل سكاي".. آداة للسفر الافتراضي عبر الفضاء*



†السريانيه† قال:


> ميرسي موضوع مفيد ومهم جداا ​
> 
> الرب يباركك​


لا شكر على واجب ......شكرا للمرور و التشجيع .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .
نورتي القسم:mus13: .


----------



## candy shop (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: "غوغل سكاي".. آداة للسفر الافتراضي عبر الفضاء*

رائع يا قلم حر بجد

انا فتحت الصفحه ايه الاستكشافات الرهيبه دى

بصراحه انا بشكرك لانك بتمدنا 

لكل ماهو جديد

ربنا معاك ويوفقك​


----------



## قلم حر (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: "غوغل سكاي".. آداة للسفر الافتراضي عبر الفضاء*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> رائع يا قلم حر بجد​
> 
> انا فتحت الصفحه ايه الاستكشافات الرهيبه دى​
> بصراحه انا بشكرك لانك بتمدنا ​
> ...


شكرا لتشجيعك المتواصل .
ربنا يبارك حياتك ..... و يسيرك و من تألق اٍلى تألق أكبر .


----------



## sparrow (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: "غوغل سكاي".. آداة للسفر الافتراضي عبر الفضاء*

فعلا اكتشاف مزهل كنت لسه بقراء عنه في  الجريدة
كمان موضحين ان الفضل الاسبق في هذا السبق المعلوماتي العملاق يعود الي شبكه كبيرة من المراصد المنتشرة في جميع انحاء الكرة الارضيه من بينها
التليسكوب الفضائي العملاق (هابل)
بالاضافه الي مجموعه من الكيانات الضخمه العامه في مجال الفضاء 
شاركت جميعها في تاسيس هذا الموقع الجديد وهي وكاله (ناسا) الامريكيه لعلوم الفضاء ومركز تكنولوجيا الفلك البريطاني والمرصد الانجليزي  والاسترالي
شكرا كتير لمجهودك وتعبك


----------



## قلم حر (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: "غوغل سكاي".. آداة للسفر الافتراضي عبر الفضاء*



sparrow قال:


> فعلا اكتشاف مزهل كنت لسه بقراء عنه في الجريدة
> كمان موضحين ان الفضل الاسبق في هذا السبق المعلوماتي العملاق يعود الي شبكه كبيرة من المراصد المنتشرة في جميع انحاء الكرة الارضيه من بينها
> التليسكوب الفضائي العملاق (هابل)
> بالاضافه الي مجموعه من الكيانات الضخمه العامه في مجال الفضاء
> ...


شكرا لتشجيعك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## lousa188114 (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: "غوغل سكاي".. آداة للسفر الافتراضي عبر الفضاء*

بجد يا قلم انا مش عارفة اشكرك ازاي لاني فعلا كنت عايزة البرنامج دة وانا مكنتش عارفة اجيبه ازاي 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## قلم حر (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: "غوغل سكاي".. آداة للسفر الافتراضي عبر الفضاء*



lousa188114 قال:


> بجد يا قلم انا مش عارفة اشكرك ازاي لاني فعلا كنت عايزة البرنامج دة وانا مكنتش عارفة اجيبه ازاي
> ربنا يعوضك


شكرا جزيلا على كلامك الجميل .
أهلا و سهلا .


----------



## ava bishoy son (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: "غوغل سكاي".. آداة للسفر الافتراضي عبر الفضاء*

شكرا ليك وربنا يعوضك:dance:


----------



## ava bishoy son (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: "غوغل سكاي".. آداة للسفر الافتراضي عبر الفضاء*

شكرا ليك وربنا يعوضك


----------



## قلم حر (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: "غوغل سكاي".. آداة للسفر الافتراضي عبر الفضاء*



abanoubchrist قال:


> شكرا ليك وربنا يعوضك


أهلا بيك حبيبي .
شكرا لتشجيعك .


----------

